# Alterações Climáticas e avaliação do risco



## José M. Sousa (2 Jun 2008 às 20:47)

Um vídeo bastante longo (1h 41m) com um biólogo e físico (Stephen H. Schneider) e um economista (Thomas C. Heller): uma exposição muito interessante.



[GVIDEO]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2226061573523196174&q=climate+change+%28site%3Avideo.google.com+OR+site%3Ayoutube.com%29&hl=en[/GVIDEO]

vale a pena ler este texto sobre a questão da modelização:

http://www.edge.org/documents/archive/edge241.html#schneider


----------

